# Questions after Port Scan?



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I just did a port scan and it found all ports are stealth but not ports 68 (bootpc bootstrap protocol client) and port 113 (ident authentication client) these are "closed" 
Is this a issue? 

Could this be a application on my machine running making these port closed and not stealth?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have a router? I know that port 113 is frequently open on routers. Perhaps your router also has port 68 enabled.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes I do have a router a old one Dlink DI-704. Would it be possible that there is a application on my machine assigned to these ports and when I run a program it opens up these?


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

The only port I have intentionally open on my router is 3389 for remote desktop.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Look in the router's port forwarding table. If the ports aren't there, they're the router's default firmware ports.


----------

